# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  ایجاد اولین برنامه Delphi.net

## nasiri

من با دلفی زیاد کارکردم و چند تا برنامه از جمله مدیریت منابع انسانی - سیستم بودجه - سیستم حقوق و دستمزد - سیستم دبیرخانه و چند تا نرم افزار اختصاصی کنترل پرژه  نوشتم ولی حالا یک سیستم کنترل پروژه تحت وب باید بنویسم راستش نمی دانم از کجا شروع کنم . این نرم افزار بایستی کاملا اصولی نوشته شود . با دلفی 2005 کدام application را شروع کنم ؟ database SQL server 2000 خواهد بود
از محبت دوستان بسیار سپاسگزارم

----------


## Delphi_OnLine999

برای شروع که باید با 
1-محیط دلفی و توابع و دستورات آن آشنا باشی 
2-کمی یا تا حدودی با asp.net هم آشنا باشی 
3-نحوه استفاده از sql server 2000 که البته اگر از ویندوز xp استفاده می کنی باید از نسخه  personal آن استفاده کنی

----------


## mazand

سلام میخام برم دنبال دلفی دات نت .چون دلفی بلدم بنظرتون چیکار کنم .یا برم C#‎ یاد بگیرم تورو خدا جواب بدید .

----------


## skflower

سلام دوست عزیز. قبلاً زیاد راجبش بحث شدهع میتونید جستجو کنید.
در مقایسه دلفی با سی باید بگم که سی به قول یکی از دوستان که یادم نیست کی بود، سی مثل یه کامیون میمونه که میشه همه چیزو باهاش جابجا کرد. ولی هم یواش میره و هم کلی درد سر داره. اما دلفی مثل پژو میمونه. سریع، با دردسر کم و راحت برای سفر (برنامه نویسی).

اینو قبلاً خودم تو یه تاپیک نوشته بودن.

----------

